# Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?



## m4ntic0r (30. März 2013)

*Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin gerade mit der Planung einer sehr leistungsstarken, externen Wasserkühlung beschäftigt.

Es soll nach ersten Überlegungen in die Richtung Watercool MO-RA3 420 PRO mit 9 oder eben 18 x 140mm Lüfter gehen.
Dazu 2 Blenden und Standfüße. Die MO-RA3 soll dabei nicht an ein Case verschraubt werden, sondern daneben aufgestellt werden.

Beispiel:
http://www.abload.de/img/ics78598wmkuz.jpg


Eine Sache beschäftigt mich aber noch und ich komme hier nicht weiter.
Wie verkabelt man in diesem Szenario 9 bzw. 18 Lüfter?
Ich kann doch nicht 18 Kabel vom MO-RA zum Gehäuse verlaufen lassen. Die sind doch ohnehin sehr kurz.


Hoffe auf eure Unterstützung.
Gruß m4ntic0r


----------



## 1821984 (30. März 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Hi,

also es gibt folgende Kabel für sowas: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz Phobya Y-Kabel 3Pin Molex auf 9x 3Pin Molex 60cm - Schwarz 81049

Die gibt es auch in 3x3 oder in 3x6 usw. Sowas kann man nehmen und dann ggf. noch eine Verlängerung nehmen in 30, 60 oder sonst wie viel cm! Und wenn Dir später langweilig sein soll kann Du dann auch nen extra Kabel löten mit Industriestecker usw. 

Beachte aber immer die Leistung die Dir pro Lüfterkanal zur Verfügung steht. Ich habe die 9 Lüfter bei mir über 3 Kanäle (Aquaero5) aufgeteilt. Gewissen Kabelsalat hast Du aber in jedem Fall wenn Du da nichts moddest und einfach nur zusammen klemmst.


----------



## McClaine (30. März 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

ich hab mir einfach ne Lüftersteuerung oben drauf gestellt. Also nur ein Kabel, Stromversorgung vom Rechner zum Radi.
Sieht nicht nur Top aus sondern erfüllt auch einen sinnvollen Zweck...

NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Sentry LXE Product Detail


----------



## Combi (30. März 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

wie 18230298....schon schrieb..die phobya-peitsche is optimal.
so habe ich meinen mora auch verkabelt.
9x120er lüfter und aus dem lüfterrahmen des radis kommt nur das dicke ende der peitsche raus.
alles andere ist nicht sichtbar.
dann mit ner verlängerung an einen poweradjust anschliessen und du kannst-pumpe und lüfter schön stufenlos regeln.
meine lüfter laufen schön ruhig auf 5volt,,also ein leichter luftzug.
reicht,um das ganze system unter 50 grad zu haltn..


----------



## m4ntic0r (30. März 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Posts. Die Phobya Peitsche ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.

@Combi, nach meinen Recherchen hab ich mir das so vorgestellt. Gehen wir einfach mal von 18 Lüftern aus, also Maximalausbau MO-RA3, wie sollte man das aufteilen?

1x Aquacomputer aquaero 5 LT USB Fan-Controller
2x Aquacomputer poweradjust 2 USB, Standard-Variante (Unterschied zur Ultra??)

und dann je einen 9er Lüfterstrang direkt an je eine Poweradjust?

Wo kommt dann am besten noch die Pumpe ran?, darüber hab ich zwar noch keine großen Recherchen angestellt, aber die Aquastream XT Ultra schaut erstmal interssant aus.


----------



## Kurry (30. März 2013)

Wenn du ein AE 5 hast brauchst du nur für die Lüfter kein PA2 (Ultra kann Temp gesteuerte Regelung) sondern kannst direkt 9 Lüfter an einen Ausgang hängen, die können bis 19W. Bei voller Belegung empfiehlt sich ein Kühler, vorzüglich der Wasserkühler! Wenn du ne Aquastream kaufst (brauchst nur die Standard, hast ja das AE) kannst du sie mit der Aquabus Schnittstelle koppeln!


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (1. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Während ich mir mal meine externe Wakü zusammengeschustert habe (was ich aber dank des kommenden Corsair 900D verworfen habe  ), bin ich auf insgesamt drei, meiner Meinung nach, sehr schöne Lösungen gekommen.

Die Erste war es, so eine Blende hier zu bestellen und den Radi mit Schnellkupplungen außen daran zu hängen. Der Vorteil darin war der, dass die Schläuche "fest" waren, was bedeutet, dass sie nicht ins Gehäuse reinrutschen konnten, weil man sie nicht durch die am Case vorgebohrten Schlauchdurchlässe geschoben hat. Auf einer Seite dieser Blende war ja das kleine Loch. Da hätte ich von Innen einen 5V-Adapter dran gemacht und das Loch dann so passend gebogen und gefräst, dass ich da einen 4-Pin-Molex-Stecker rein stecken konnte, der dann auch nicht mehr rein oder raus kam, also fest in der Blende verankert war. Dann hätte ich mit der besagten 1-zu-9-Peitsche und einem 3-pin auf 4-pin-Molex alle Lüfter an diesen Molex gehängt. Sehr komfortabel und schö, jedoch nicht steuerbar, es sei denn man will immer den 5V-Adapter austauschen. 

Methode 2 war leicht zu verwirklichen und auch steuerbar. Man nehme eine Lüftersteuerung mit drei oder mehr Kanälen und besorge sich drei 1-zu-3-Peitschen. Die Steuerung wird ganz normal in die 5,25 Zöller verbaut. Dann kommen jeweils drei Lüfter an jeden Kanal. Wenn man 18 Lüfter hat, holt man sich halt 6 Peitschen und ne 6-Kanal oder drei 1-zu-3er 

Methode 3 ist die Komplizierteste, aber dafür mit Abstand die Schönste und Komfortabelste. Man nehme sich eine Sentry und baue den Fuß von dem Teil ab. Dann nimmt man sich eine Metallbox, die genauso groß ist, wie die Sentry, sodass man sie da einlassen kann. Die Metallbox verschweißt man dann mit einem Standkasten (NICHT mit dem Radi selbst, denn wenns dann undicht wird...  ), also sowas und zieht dann alle Lüfterkabel an die Sentry. Die Kabel kann man sehr gut in der Box lagern. Das Sentry-Stromkabel klemmt man dann einfach an das Netzteil an, am Besten mit einer ähnlichen Variante wie mit dem Molex in Methode 1. Das ganze kann man natürlich auch ohne Box machen, also Sentry oben drauf und gut is, aber das ist natürlich nicht mehr so luxuriös und auch kein Tagebuch wert. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## m4ntic0r (1. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Danke für eure Ideen!

Denke ich werde es ähnlich der Methode 1 machen, nur dass ich wohl keine solche Blende verbauen kann. Als Case wird ein Fractal Design Define Mini zum Einsatz kommen, welches nur 4 Slots hinten hat. Zukünftig wird die Wakü bei der nächsten Generation SLI oder Crossfire betreiben, somit sind die 4 Slots bereits weg. Das Fractal Mini hat an der Gehäuserückseite oben 2 gummierte Öffnungen für Wakü-Schläuche. Mal sehen ob ich die benutze, unten wärn sie mir schon lieber.

Einige Sachen habe ich bereits bestellt, u.a auch zweimal die 1 zu 9er Peitsche von Phobya. Ich werde jeweils 9 Lüfter direkt an einen Kanal einer Aquaero 5 LT anschließen. Laut Recherchen soll das mit sparsamen Lüftern ohne Probleme möglich sein. Als Lüfter hab ich Noiseblocker PK2 geplant aber noch nicht bestellt.

Die Aquaero 5 LT häng ich direkt mit in den Wasserkreislauf, der Wakü-Block wurde gleich mitbestellt, denke dann gibts auch mit den vielen Lüftern daran keine Probleme.

Bestellt ist also erstmal:

1x Aquaero 5 LT (inkl Wakü-Block und Einbaurahmen für 51/4")
1x Aquastream XT Ultra (inkl Entkopplerblock und Ein-/Auslassadapter)
1x Aquastream Druchflusssensor
1x Phobya Balancer 150 black AGB

sowie paar Verlängerungen und Kabel etc..


Der Mora3 Pro, die Lüfter, Schläuche und Anschlüsse sollen später kommen. Da bin ich nach längeren Recherchen bei 11/8er Schläuchen von vielleicht Tyon R3603 angekommen, falls dazu jemand ne Meinung hat immer her damit. Auch allgemein zu Schläuchen 
Die 11/8er sind ja gerade in einem Mini-Tower nicht so wurstig von der Optik her und sollen auch Knickstabiler als 13/10er sein?

Die Pumpe, AGB, DFM und Aquaero wurden jetzt anfangs mal bestellt, weil ich einfach den Einbau planen muss und wie und wo ich die Komponenten am besten plaziere.

An diesem Pic hier werde ich mich etwas orientieren (können)
http://www.abload.de/img/watercooledarcmini5t0uxk.jpg


----------



## IceColdKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Hallo,

Ich habe genau das Unterfangen schon hinter mir.

Bei mir ist es der neue Mo-Ra3 360 geworden und das Ding ist ein Monster was die Kühlung angeht.
In meinem Kreislauf sind 3 Radeon 6950 im Triple-Crossfire (Chip-only) sowie ein i5 2500K und selbst beim Gaming läuft das Ganze zeitweise passiv bei einer angestrebten Wassertemp von 27°!

Was ich wirklich empfehlen kann alleine wegen den schon hohen Kosten für den Radiator:
Hol dir nicht 18 120er, die dich arm machen wenn du gute kaufst (bei Noise Blocker eLoop bist da ja schon bei 300€ nur für 18 Lüfter).
Hol dir lieber 8 180er. 

In meinem System kommen die großen von Phobya zum Einsatz, also die mit 32mm Bauhöhe und die sind extrem leise und kosten weniger als die Hälfte von 18 120ern. (dazu braucht man dann nochmal andere Schrauben zum montieren, aber die kosten nur 5€ pro Satz.

Was ich dir auch empfehlen kann, was ich mir jetzt nachbestelle sind schnell-Kupplungen, damit du den Radi mal schnell vom PC lösen kannst falls du was basteln willst.

Habe auch mal ein paar Bilder angehängt wobei mir noch ein paar Teile fehlen (wie man sieht die zweite Blende und noch die Kupplungen) und das noch war als totales Chaos war 
Innen der Knickschutz wird auch nochmal etwas verschönert, musste erstmal schauen ob das mit den 16/13er Schläuchen überhaupt auf so einen engen Winkel geht wie ich gehen musste.

Die Kabel habe ich alle innerhalb der Blende gelassen, sodass nur noch ein Kabel raus kommt bzw. eins auf jeder Seite.


----------



## m4ntic0r (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Hi IceColdKiller, schönes Chaos hast du da  (und System)

Eigentlich sinds nicht 18 120er, sondern 18 140er 
Hab mal zusammengerechnet, MoRa3 420 Pro, 2 Blenden, Standfuß und 18 Noiseblocker PK2 wären 530€. Ja.. nicht gerade wenig.

2 Schnell-Kupplungen um den MoRa abzuklemmen hab ich mit auf meinem Plan sowie auch irgedwas zum Wasserablassen.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich direkt 18 oder erst lieber 9 Lüfter holen soll. Die Variante mit den 8x 180ern wär natürlich auch ne Überlegung wert..
Wassergekühlt soll bei mir sowieso erstmal nur die CPU und das Aquaero werden, für die 7970er Matrix muss ich mir das noch überlegen. Das System ist eigentlich für die Zukunft geplant und darin ist auch die nächste Nvidia Generation eingeschlossen.

Hast du deinen 2500k und deine Radeon 6950 übertaktet? Wie sind da CPU und GPU Temps?


----------



## IceColdKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

CPU habe ich erstmal pauschal auf 4.5Ghz übertaktet und das ohne den Vcore hochzujagen wobei da eventuell das MB etwas mitsteuert.
Die Grafikkarten habe ich noch nicht übertaktet, da Catalyst die nicht mehr steuert (also auch ausschaltet um Strom zu sparen) wenn die übertaktet sind und das mit anderen Tools zu machen habe ich grade keinen Kopf und ich es einfach nicht brauche. Mit dem Tri-Crossfire ist einfach der CPU der limitierende Faktor wobei es bei 4.5 Ghz auch relativiert ist.

Meine Temps sind im Idle so bei 35° jeweils und unter Last leicht über 40 beim Prozessor, bei den Grafikkarten zwischen 35 und 40 wobei die unterste Karte immer deutlich wärmer ist als der Rest, das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen.

Aktuell läuft der Radi wieder komplett passiv und meine CPU ist bei 37°. Lustigerweise bleiben die GPU unter Last fast auf der selben Temperatur.
Die Tage werde ich mal komplett passiv zocken, vermutlich gehen selbst da die Temps nicht über 50°.

Glaub mir du brauchst weder Noiseblocker noch den 420er der 360 mit 2 Blenden, 8 180er Lüfter + Standfuß kostet noch nichtmal 400€

Außer natürlich du hast irgendwas extrem verrücktes vor in der Zukunft, oder willst unter Last zwingend auf sehr niedrigen Drehzahlen der Lüfter bleiben (nicht dass die 180er auf mittlerer Drehzahl wirklich hörbar wären).


----------



## Kurry (2. April 2013)

Komplett passiv sind diese Radiatoren nicht ausgelegt. Da wirst du dich wundern wie heiß das nach 2-3 Stunden zocken wird. Würde die Lüfter, wenn sie statisch laufen sollen dann immer auf minimaler Drehzahl laufen lassen.

Im Normalfall reicht ein Mora mit 4x180 locker aus! Die 2. Reihe bringt vllt 1-3K. Wenn man noch mehr sparen will, kann man auch die großen Radiatoren von Phobya kaufen!


----------



## m4ntic0r (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Etwas extrem verrücktes habe ich auch in Zukunft nicht vor. Starkes OC muss halt drin sein von CPU und maximal 2 GPUs und das ganze dann sehr sehr leise 

Vielleicht starte ich auch erstmal nur mit 9x140mm und hol mir weitere 9 Stück einfach später irgendwann.


----------



## Kurry (2. April 2013)

Wiegesagt, das macht kaum Unterschied. Auch vom 360er zum 420er sind's nur 1-2K.


----------



## IceColdKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*



m4ntic0r schrieb:


> Etwas extrem verrücktes habe ich auch in Zukunft nicht vor. Starkes OC muss halt drin sein von CPU und maximal 2 GPUs und das ganze dann sehr sehr leise
> 
> Vielleicht starte ich auch erstmal nur mit 9x140mm und hol mir weitere 9 Stück einfach später irgendwann.



Ist dir mein semi-passiver Betrieb mit starkem OC und 3 GPUs etwa nicht genug? 

Aber ich sehe schon, du willst umbedingt das größte haben, da du den Plan in deinem Kopf schon fertig formuliert hast.
Wobei du mit einem 420er, der nur einseitig bestückt ist vermutlich ein Stück unter der Kühlleistung eines 360er bleibst, der beidseitig bestückt ist (ob jetzt mit 120ern oder 180ern macht da nicht so viel Unterschied)

Übrigens würde ich 2 GPUs nicht empfehlen. Da bekommst du Micro-Ruckler und die können stark nerven.
Bei 3 sind diese Ruckler so gut wie nicht existent.
Ich habe das stark gemerkt als ich von meinen 3 Radeons eine ausgebaut hatte um vorab ein paar Sachen zu messen und testen.

Der Framerateverlust hielt sich in Grenzen, aber der Qualitätsverlust allgemein war schon sehr hoch.


----------



## Murdoch (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*



IceColdKiller schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich 2 GPUs nicht empfehlen. Da bekommst du Micro-Ruckler und die können stark nerven.
> Bei 3 sind diese Ruckler so gut wie nicht existent.
> Ich habe das stark gemerkt als ich von meinen 3 Radeons eine ausgebaut hatte um vorab ein paar Sachen zu messen und testen.
> 
> Der Framerateverlust hielt sich in Grenzen, aber der Qualitätsverlust allgemein war schon sehr hoch.



Sowas höre ich seit dem ich mich mit Sli beschäftige zum ersten mal und ist schon aufgrund der Funktionsweise völliger Unfug!?


----------



## IceColdKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*



Murdoch schrieb:


> Sowas höre ich seit dem ich mich mit Sli beschäftige zum ersten mal und ist schon aufgrund der Funktionsweise völliger Unfug!?



Dann freu dich, dass du dank mir trotzdem noch was neues gelernt hast 

Unfug ist es ganz und gar nicht.
Du musst dir einfach nur überlegen warum diese Micro-Ruckler entstehen.
Im Prinzip sind es wenn mich richtig erinnere (wobei ich auch alles andere als ein Experte auf dem Gebiet bin) nicht korrekt synchronisierte Frames zwischen den Karten.
Die dritte Karte hilft das auszugleichen indem sie da wo Karte 1 und 2 quasi eine Fehlkommunikation hatten und keinen Frame produziert haben, einen Frame "zwischenschiebt".

Ob die Beschreibung akkurat ist, weiß ich nicht, auf jeden Fall spricht das was ich selber feststellen konnte für sich.

Und wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dann glaubst du vielleicht denen die viel mehr Ahnung haben als ich 

Micro-Stuttering And GPU Scaling In CrossFire And SLI : Micro-Stuttering, Multi-Card Scaling, And More!


----------



## m4ntic0r (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*



IceColdKiller schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe schon, du willst umbedingt das größte haben, da du den Plan in deinem Kopf schon fertig formuliert hast.
> Wobei du mit einem 420er, der nur einseitig bestückt ist vermutlich ein Stück unter der Kühlleistung eines 360er bleibst, der beidseitig bestückt ist (ob jetzt mit 120ern oder 180ern macht da nicht so viel Unterschied).



Und genau das ist mein "Problem", größte haben wollen. Seh die Wakü als Langzeitinvestition, da soll sich außer den Kühlern nichts mehr ändern und -+100€ sind mir in dem Falle wirklich egal ^^

MR Thematik bei SLI/Crossfire ist mir bekannt, aber hat im Wakü Forum nichts verloren. Damit nerv ich dann wieder wenn die Wakü steht und ich 2014 zwei Nvidia Karten habe


----------



## IceColdKiller (2. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*



m4ntic0r schrieb:


> Und genau das ist mein "Problem", größte haben wollen.



Ich glaube der Rest vom Posting war überflüssig


----------



## Morote (3. April 2013)

Ich würde nur auf einer Seite Lüfter anbringen. Habe ich so für meinen Rechner und das ist wirklich mehr als ausreichend... Ich selbst benutze 180 Lüfter, würde aber die kleineren empfehlen, also 120 oder 140. Muss aus eigener Erfahrung leider sagen, das die ganzen 180iger nach ner Weile Lagerschleifen bekommen...


----------



## m4ntic0r (11. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*

Stand gestern Nachmittag




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachts um 1 Uhr war alles verkabelt und verschlaucht, heute gibts ersten Testlauf


----------



## m4ntic0r (13. April 2013)

*AW: Externe Wakü MO-RA3 geplant, wie verkabelt man 9 oder 18 Lüfter?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

